# Every composer (and any other freelancer) should have one of these on the wall



## MigueldOliveira (Apr 21, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3514540/workforfree.jpg

/oo\ 

Miguel


----------



## impressions (Apr 21, 2011)

old but yeah


----------



## mverta (Apr 21, 2011)

Exactly which proverb is it, about a kidney?


_Mike


----------



## Markus S (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked the "I can't believe you read until here" advice..


----------



## John Rodd (Jun 19, 2011)

good chart!

:wink:


----------

